# The Hybrid Cam tuning DVD is on sale now.



## mpc1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

just placed my order thanks for the offer


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Good morning AT!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

To the front.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

All orders placed before 7 pm EDT today should ship tomorrow.


----------



## ripstop (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks in advanced, ordered mine yesterday. Looking forward to watching and learning.


----------



## SlatecreekB/H (Nov 2, 2007)

just ordered one, thanks..


----------



## Hoyt Hydro (Apr 25, 2005)

placed my order too

Not sure if you already have, but this should also be put in the Classifieds Forum.

Thanks for all the hard work :darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I forgot to list the website, sorry.

www.tigermountainarchery.com


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

Does your video cover the Vector Cams?


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

ordered and awaiting arrival....


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

dwagoner said:


> What about the ones that were preordered and paid for over a week ago? those all mailed out? Assuming they were shipped yesterday maybe since you just said that you were done on Sunday. Thx


Yes I shipped like all preorders Monday morning. Usa Canada Australia norway and sweden


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Devilfan said:


> Does your video cover the Vector Cams?


I do not cover any individual cam, The methods I show you will work on any hybrid cam. Hoyt, Pearson, Browning, PSE, McPherson, Martin, etc.

If you are looking for speed tuning then it is my honest belief that the individual archer needs to spend the time tweaking there own Static cam position, speed nocks, string materials, weight and, strand count(but do this safely). 

I personally do not get caught up in the speed game. 290 is fast enough for just about everything you want to shoot. 
Freakcurvers have been shooting lower speeds for years and been killing deer and dropping spots on every continent. 
This DVD shows you how to get the bow shooting efficiently and more accurate for you(bench tuning) and then fine tuning it to your form.(creep tuning)


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Can we see clips or previews from the video?

JIM


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

did not make any clips. Might work on that later but none to show right now.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Alright, Well I ordered a video, I will just have to wait wont I?:wink::tongue:
JIM


Hoyt Thompson said:


> did not make any clips. Might work on that later but none to show right now.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Just ordered mine, can't wait to check it out.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Just ordered one. Never can learn too much!


----------



## OverMyHead (Dec 8, 2005)

Hoyt,
Just ordered mine. GREAT TIMING bud! I just ordered a new set of cams for my Vectrix to get my draw length right, and ordered a new string and cables for it from Deezlin.

If I have all three items I'll be good to go. It will be interesting to see how far I'm off on the Vipertec, which I equipped with Deezlin's stuff last fall.

Joe


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Want to go ahead and apologize to those that placed orders monday night and last night. I did not get by the PO to get them mailed before they closed.
If you ordered through Paypal on Monday and are in the US. then those went out. The Canada and internationals did not because I have to pay for them at the PO when I drop them. No ones made it out from Tuesdays order. 

I will do everything in my power to get these out ASAP but sometimes I cannot get them out everyday due to work. I hope everyone understands.


----------



## Fugitive6 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just ordered mine. Been waiting on this DVD for some time.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

*Got Mine!*

In the mail this AM. Can't wait til tonight to check it out!


----------



## Timber1 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Dvd*

Matt,
Got mine Yesterday. Thanks I thought that I had it pretty much figured out but you shed alot of light on some things that I thought I knew. Thanks for taking the time to Educate fellow Archers!!!! Bob :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Timber1 said:


> Matt,
> Got mine Yesterday. Thanks I thought that I had it pretty much figured out but you shed alot of light on some things that I thought I knew. Thanks for taking the time to Educate fellow Archers!!!! Bob :clap::clap::clap:


Well, I have just had a load lifted off my shoulders. 
I was afraid that it was not going to be understandable or helpful. I had several people watch it before I released it, some into archery, some not, and everyone said that it was really clear but I still was nervous.
I am glad that it helped you out. That comment alone made everything I did worthwhile.

Any others find it helpful?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I also want thank you guys for the patience. I worked on it slowly to make sure that the information was accurate and as clear as it could be. I know the wait was long but now the wait is over and the information is there if you need it. 

Also if your friends have any bow that utilizes a Hybrid cam(Pearson, PSE, Browning, etc. etc.) this method will work for them as well.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I will not be able to ship any DVDs tomorrow. Any order after 9:30 last night till 9:00 AM Saturday will be Shipped Saturday at Noon. Sorry I can't ship anytomorrow because I have a prior obligation tonight and will not have time to get them ready.


----------



## VulcanShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

Got mine today. Very informative and well done. Definitely worth the money! Great job Hoyt Thompson! Thanks for helping some of get started tuning our own bows.


----------



## MSBowhunter243 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Got it!*

Received mine today and gave it a quick view. Very informative and with the hands-on video and explanations this will help this neophyte get and keep his bows tuned. Compliments Javi's tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I did not mention this in the video and probably should have. 
Bench tuned and creep tuned, I took my strings off and measured them. I Have these written in stone, in a plastic case, in a Safe Deposit Box in Zurich with 2 keys and a retinal scan. 
*I will not lose these numbers!!*

Bowstring = 56.5" .... Hoyt Chart = 57"
Buss Cable = 39 3/8" .... Hoyt Chart = 39.5"
Control = 42 3/8" .... Hoyt Chart = 42.5"

Like I said in the video. Tune first, order strings second.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*paypal sent*

as they say " the paypal is in the mail"
Looking forward to the video


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Just showed up now here at work. I can't wait to watch it. I have tuned 7 different bows with this method and I KNOW I have more to learn. Thanks so much for doing this. I hope you are able to recover some of your costs and make something for your time.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

All Paypal orders between late Wednesday night and now are on there way to the Post office. No MO/Check orders on this one. Will make another shipping trip Wednesday morning.
I believe that will be the shipping schedule guys. Wednesday and Saturday. 
Price of gas is killing me. 3.90+ here so I am trying to make every trip out count.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Damn, I just missed the mailing. 
At leat I got one ordered. 
Hey, try 4.75/gal for diesel


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

BlackTimber said:


> Damn, I just missed the mailing.
> At leat I got one ordered.
> Hey, try 4.75/gal for diesel


Yeah I would have to charge 50.00 a disc if I had a diesel...:lol:

I just found out at the PO that the ones done thru Paypal can just be left in my box at my house and they will pick them up so I may just do that. All Canada and internationals cannot be paid on line using first call so they have to be taken in so I should be mailing the USA paypals daily. 

Good news for you huh?


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Just got done watching the video. A+++++

You did a good job answering a lot of my questions. It did have a couple of dark shots that made it hard to see but like the boys from Primos say, THIS AIN"T HOLLYWOOD.

Again I think you did a good job and really appreciate you going to the effort of putting it out.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

illbowhunter said:


> Just got done watching the video. A+++++
> 
> You did a good job answering a lot of my questions. It did have a couple of dark shots that made it hard to see but like the boys from Primos say, THIS AIN"T HOLLYWOOD.
> 
> Again I think you did a good job and really appreciate you going to the effort of putting it out.


Thanks for the compliment!!
I know some scenes were dark but we could not get the lighting right without washing out the entire scene. Was it still understandable? I tried explaining it even more when I knew the scene was going to be dark.
:lol: gotta love ol' Will!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

:bump: 
I have 20-30 DVD's ready to go. So they are ready to ship. Get'em while they are hot!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Happy Memorial Day!*

Hope everyone had a great weekend and all is well.
I will be going through the orders placed over the weekend tonight and tomorrow and be shipping them Wednesday. I had hoped to get some out on Tuesday but was too busy over the holiday. For those that are wanting to purchase a dvd, you can still make Wednesdays ship date if you have ordered by 7:00 PM Tuesday night, Eastern time. 

Matt


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just got mine. Very nice, thanks.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*Got It*

Got mine today, watched it and enjoyed it. Well done, it makes so much more sense to actually see it done. As they say a picture says 1000 words. Thanks Brett:wink:


----------



## Gerry50 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ordered mine today look forward to watching and learning:darkbeer:


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

money sent for mine


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I am glad everyone is finding this helpful.

Please guys I cannot stress this enough be careful while using a bowpress!
I have already had one guy crack a limb. When in doubt take it out.
You can do more damage to a bow in 20 seconds in a bow press than 20 years of shooting can.


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

great video-muchu props:cocktail:
i had a question or two,maybe an observation.you went pretty fast over the string length checker from the draw board.what was holding the string on top of top side of the board?
lastly you measured brace height from the string to the center of the berger hole-is this a hoyt only or am i missing something-i thought it was to the grip

great job-my vulcan shoots pretty good but i know it's slightly off of "on the money" can it really get better lol? excellent JOB!!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Ar smith said:


> great video-muchu props:cocktail:
> i had a question or two,maybe an observation.you went pretty fast over the string length checker from the draw board.what was holding the string on top of top side of the board?
> lastly you measured brace height from the string to the center of the berger hole-is this a hoyt only or am i missing something-i thought it was to the grip
> 
> great job-my vulcan shoots pretty good but i know it's slightly off of "on the money" can it really get better lol? excellent JOB!!


999 out of 1000 bows will have the center of the berger hole over the deepest part of the grip. Mine is not but, I did not know that till 5 days ago when i put a fitted rest on my bow and it did not fit.
Alway check your berger hole to see where it lines up over the grip. So when i said that I had tuned bows that "tuned better a little behind the center of the berger hole" that is why, the berger hole was drilled to far forward.

As for meausring strings i use the two hooks from my hanging scale one at the top and one at the bottom to stretch and measure. All in all you can use any thing you have but the closer to 1/4" peg to mount them on the better your measurments will be.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

If you ordered the DVD and like it please leave your comments here so others will know it is worth what I am asking. I am sure there are some out there that are leary.
Also if you want leave some iTrader feedback so it is easier for other to see that these are good DVD's.

I wanna thank everyone for the kind remarks so far and ya'll shoot straight.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

I think it was a great video and wish I could find one like it for solo cam bows. 

Where did you get the holders that held the bow on the bow press. I have been using large rubberbands but liked the looks of your cinch cords. Looks like it would be easier to work with.


----------



## NVCUT (Mar 29, 2008)

*Dvd*

Just put in my order - I really need it - Thanks in advance


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> ...
> 
> As for meausring strings i use the two hooks from my hanging scale one at the top and one at the bottom to stretch and measure. All in all you can use any thing you have but the closer to 1/4" peg to mount them on the better your measurments will be.


So what you are saying is the length should include the loops and be the overall very outside tip to outside tip of the loops while on 1/4" pegs?

Also, is this with keeping the same number of twists in-tact that were on the bow - i.e. do not untwist the string or allow it to untwist when you measure?

Thanks.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I have attched a link to a PDF that has the AMO measureing standard. Most string makers use this but the measure finshed lengths and not untwisted lengths. This will give an idea on how to measure your strings.

http://archerysearch.com/publications/AmoStandards.pdf


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I shipped all orders placed before midnight last night, this morning.
I have more ready to ship.
Get'em while they are hot!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*ProShop Packs!!!*

I thought that maybe some of the proshops that have purchased my DVD would like to retail them at their location.
If you are interested in a discounted mutiple order please email me at [email protected]
This way when you sell a new bow with a Hybrid cam such as Hoyt or PSE and the list goes on you can swing them on a DVD if they are the "do it yourselfers".


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

over 2 weeks and waiting....


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

spoke too soon. 
It just came in this afternoon!

I love it when that happens...


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*I got Bookoos of Money orders today!!!*

And checks and good old cash!!!!

The follow cities will be shipped a Dvd tomorrow or Saturday.

Orrtanna, PA
Big Stone City,SD
Pearson, IA
Beaver, OH
Waynesville, OH
Cherokee, IA
Greeneville, NC
Viroqua, WI

Except for the checks which will ship next week to wait and make sure they clear.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Bump for the night.
Have about 30 discs ready to go and more supplies on the way.
Should not be a long wait on anyones orders.


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

I ordered one of your DVD's buy check from Orrtanna Pa. I have a question. Are other hybrid cams tuned the same as Hoyts? As an example Pearsons Hurricane. Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

spiralcamer said:


> I ordered one of your DVD's buy check from Orrtanna Pa. I have a question. Are other hybrid cams tuned the same as Hoyts? As an example Pearsons Hurricane. Thanks


I have tuned many hybrid cams using this method. Just stick to the 5 targets I describe in the video.
As ALWAYS, when tuning a bow there are no rules, you will have to do what it takes to get the bow to shoot well for you.
I have had a few questions already on different Hybrid cams and the one suggestion I give them that gets them back on path is tuning to the 5 targets I describe in the video.
DW,DL, draw stops, tiller measurement, and BH. Those are the 5 keys to tuning a hybrid cam.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Good Morning ArcheryTalk!
I am on my way to the PO to ship out all orders placed between Wednesday and Friday night at midnight.

I only have 10 discs left and supplies to make more on the way.

I hope this has helped those that have purchased it. It seems by the feedback I have recieved that most have gotten their bows to a better level of tune and are enjoying it quite well. 

My hats off to you guys I am proud of you. You can now go out and shoot with a little more confidence and hopefully teach others.


----------



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Just wanted to tell you that you did a great job, thanks for taking the time to make it.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Free shipping and the reduced shipping to Canada and international countries ends tonight.
If you are waiting to the last minute it has arrived.
The costs will be as follows:
US will be $13 TYD
Canada will be $14TYD
International will be $15 TYD
All orders are shipped First Class Mail unless previous arrangements are made.

Hope all is well and have a great weekend.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Got mine thanks mate -- great DVD, thanks for the effort!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Wanted to update those that have placed an order.

I just received my supplies from UPS late this evening that should have been here Monday. I will be shipping all pending orders tomorrow or Thursday.
I can understand any frustration and I want to apologize for the wait but it could not be helped. I was at the mercy of the UPS here.

All checks that were listed above have cleared and will ship out in this batch. Thanks to everyone and I will talk to you soon.


----------



## OverMyHead (Dec 8, 2005)

H.T. well done! I got my DVD quick and I can't express how helpfull it was. I'm ready to jump right back in and retune my bows, fixing any mistakes I might have made because my feeble brain can't understand written instructions sometimes!

I went and put quality strings on my Vipertec last year and think I did an okay job, now I know how to check my own work. I switched cams and strings on my Vectrix and now I'm doubly sure I can do it right.

I have a couple questions I will PM to you because this isn't the place for it.

Honestly, you could sleep easy at night charging another $5 more for the DVD and IMHO it would still have been well worth it.

thanks,
Joe
"OverMyHead" and feel I need to change my handle because of you!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

OK , HT , I just ordered my copy ........


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I would like to see this video!


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

Great Job on the making of your DVD. 

Now I got to spend some money...
Bow Press,
New Strings,
Draw Board, 

Time to have a Yard Sale.
I soon will be cleaning out a spot in the basement and changing my workbench into a "Bow Shop".

Thanks Hoyt Thompson:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey, thanks for getting my dvd out so quick. I see that somebody else questioned the BH measurement, I was always told to go to the "throat" of the grip too. All in all, it was informative and I think that you did a good job. I also saw you mention that you have to be careful when you press. I was always taught that you only need to press it enough to "roll" the string/cable off of the cam, any more than that is overkill (I know that you understand this, just wanted to spell it out for the guys that didn't). Thanks again.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

arahoyt said:


> Hey, thanks for getting my dvd out so quick. I see that somebody else questioned the BH measurement, I was always told to go to the "throat" of the grip too. All in all, it was informative and I think that you did a good job. I also saw you mention that you have to be careful when you press. I was always taught that you only need to press it enough to "roll" the string/cable off of the cam, any more than that is overkill (I know that you understand this, just wanted to spell it out for the guys that didn't). Thanks again.


Yeah always double check but most will find that the berger hole will be directly above the deep part of the grip.

In the DVD I stated that my brace height bottomed out be fore I got to the center of the berger hole. I found out the Hoyt will have like 1% of there bows shipped out with the berger hole drilled to far forward. 
*I learned something new 1 week after the sale started on this DVD. Always double check the berger hole to make sure it is above the throat of the grip. If not do not use it as a reference point.*


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

You said to tune the bow with the limbs maxed out. Do lower it to put it in the press or just press it as is?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

illbowhunter said:


> You said to tune the bow with the limbs maxed out. Do lower it to put it in the press or just press it as is?


PM sent


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Update I am burning more DVDs as we speak. I have suppiles enough to do 100 more and then I will need to order more stuff. Keep the orders coming! If I get low on supply I will notify everyone here.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

paypal sent for one. I get the Hoyts shooting pretty darn good; never really had any issues with not being able to sync, time or tune the hybrid cams. I am anxious to see how I'm doing and if I could do more.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Guys I urge you if you want your DVD faster then use Paypal or get with me on a higher shipping rate to get it to you Priority or Express Mail. I have a note on the instructions for checks or money orders that I will hold the personal checks for 3-10 days to ensure that they clear the bank.

I do not want to stop accepting checks or money orders but I cannot control the mail and getting more complaints from those that send personal checks. 

So figure it this way. 2-5 days for it to reach me, check deposited the next day, 3 days minimum before I ship your DVD, then another 2-5 days to get to you. Be prepared for a little wait. 

I have had 1 guy with a money that has had a problem getting his in under a week and no one has complained using Paypal. 
I have had several ask me why they have not gotten their DVD and I have not even gotten the check yet.

Please figure the time before writing me a check. If I get many more complaints, I will stop accepting personal checks and stick to Paypal to accept instant payment through them.

For those that do not know you can pay with a credit card through Paypal and even do an eCheck. 
Even Paypal will "hold the check" for at least 4 days before they clear the payment to me. I get a notifier message then 4-7 days later I get the Check Cleared message and only then do I get paid.

Thanks for reading and please understand, I am not "holding" your money. I will always ship on Wednesday and Saturday but most are shipped within 48 hours of receiving your Paypal or MO.


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

I ordered...


----------



## danlt (Mar 6, 2007)

illbowhunter said:


> You said to tune the bow with the limbs maxed out. Do lower it to put it in the press or just press it as is?



I would like to see your response to this question, is it safe to press the bow with the limbs maxed.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

danlt said:


> I would like to see your response to this question, is it safe to press the bow with the limbs maxed.


I will refer you to read your owners manual.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*For you fellow check writers*

I mailed my check on May 20 and got the video today...21 days. Just to let you all know how long it took one of us. So just be patient. I haven't watched it yet...later tonite


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

pinkfletch said:


> I mailed my check on May 20 and got the video today...21 days. Just to let you all know how long it took one of us. So just be patient. I haven't watched it yet...later tonite


I got that check in on the 29th and shiped it on the 3rd of June. So that shows you the mail can be slow. 

Hope you enjoy the DVD!


----------



## zyles (Feb 5, 2007)

got mine yesterday excellent job thanx again


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Bump*

Moving this thread up the line. Got more DVDs ready to go.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

*Video review*

I recieved The tuning video in the mail Just about the time I was thinking
" where is my f-------N video?"
I waited a few days to watch it until I had time to relax and spend the hour plus that it would take.
I was pretty impressed to say the least.
Being the self proclaimed bow tuning expert that I thought was I really did not expect to gain to much from it.
I did really like some of his tips like the tiller measuring devise etc.
I liked his attitude in the video too. Showed me he has some honest humility
by stating "this is just the way I like to do it as he performed" the tasks of tuning the bow. "good ole" Southen boy"
The video definetly cleaerd up some areas of un certanty
for me. I think everyone should view this video even if you don"t plan on tuning your own bow, just so the person understands what actully takes place in tuning a bow in reguards commitment of time and dedication.
Definetly woth the money and Javi thanks for your expertise as well....was he holding up any cue cards...? Thanks for the efforts...great video your a natural.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

no1huntmaster said:


> I recieved The tuning video in the mail Just about the time I was thinking
> " where is my f-------N video?"
> I waited a few days to watch it until I had time to relax and spend the hour plus that it would take.
> I was pretty impressed to say the least.
> ...


Sorry it took so long to get to you but I am glad you liked it.
Thanks for the compliments!!!!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Due to shipping increases and change of rules at the USPS in am having to change from shipping from First Class to Priority. All in all this will be better than before because the wait time will be greatly reduced. I am sorry for the inconvenience but, this could not be avoided.


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*Dvd*

Ordered my DVD paypal,had it in the mailbox two days later. Thanks, I have read Javi's tuning sequence and just couldn't put it all together in my head. I watched the dvd and it all came together. thanks for taking the time to explain it so us dummies can understand it. I have watched it two more times already, it is great. Thanks Again!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tnturkeyman-- Greg Smith


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I have given this some thought and am thinking I may do another video.
If I did what would the people that saw this video.
I would mainly be working on My hoyt or another bow that would be brought in.
Also shipping time will be reduced due to the fact that I have had to switch to Priority mail vs. First class. This will stop the "lost" and "returned" problems I have had to deal with in the past.
Just thought I would see if there was another DVDs worth of help I could throw out there.
*Please send me these suggestions through the link on my webpage here.*


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

HT,
Just wanted to let you know I received my DVD.

Finally got to watch it and it was awesome! I learned a couple of new tricks. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

tek said:


> HT,
> Just wanted to let you know I received my DVD.
> 
> Finally got to watch it and it was awesome! I learned a couple of new tricks. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


good deal


----------



## watch_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Just ordered one from here in the UK. Look forward to viewing it.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*The Hoyt tuning DVD is coming to a close.*

I have about 48 discs left and am thinking that these will be the last.
If you are waiting then the waiting is over. once these are gone I may not reorder supplies to make any more.
I will keep up a talley here and on the website of the remaining quantity.
Thanks guys and I hope the DVD has helped all that purchased it.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

45 Left​
Thanks for the orders guys.
Any order placed before 9Pm tonight will be shipped tomorrow.
It's the final countdown.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

42 left as of now!

Get yours before it is gone!​


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> 42 left as of now!
> 
> Get yours before it is gone!​


Worth the money in my opinion. I'm glad I bought mine.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Got mine....


You need a new jack for your press! Someone help the poor guy out!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

so what did you think otherr than the bad jack? :lol:


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

I ordered one on Thursday, can't wait to see it.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Ordered DVD via paypal. Looking forward to the useful information. Should be a nice addition to my library.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> I did not mention this in the video and probably should have.
> Bench tuned and creep tuned, I took my strings off and measured them. I Have these written in stone, in a plastic case, in a Safe Deposit Box in Zurich with 2 keys and a retinal scan.
> *I will not lose these numbers!!*
> 
> ...


 Are you measuring your string and cables at the twisted length for proper spec and then ordering your new strings and cables to that length?
If you do that you will be installing new strings with no twists, unless I am misunderstanding something. I have always found the Hoyt string specs to be dead on for untwisted length. Untwisted is how you begin to make a bowstring.

Neal


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

You are over thinking this.
String makers make strings in finished lengths which is twisted already.
Hoyts charts previous to this year were the layout lengths with no twist.

You have it, just misunderstanding that all string makers unless told differently will make the string pretwisted to the length you order.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Sorry for the delay*

For those that ordered a DVD from 10 am Saturday til now I apologizefor the delay. 
I am sick with a stomache virus so most of my time has been spent on my laptop while laid out on the couch or in the ole' water closet :embara:

I will get them ASAP! Just not going to be today.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Shipping Update*

I will resume shipping tomorrow. Sorry about the delay but I was as sick as opne could get without a license :embara:

All orders from Saturday after 10:30 till tonight at 10:00PM will go out tomorrow.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Delirious (Jun 28, 2008)

I see the title says "Hybrid Cam tuning" but does this go over single cams as well?

Sorry if it seems like a obviously question but I'm trying to find an archery tuning video for single cams. I just bought my first bow a few weeks ago and want to learn to do stuff myself.


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> I have given this some thought and am thinking I may do another video.
> If I did what would the people that saw this video.
> I would mainly be working on My hoyt or another bow that would be brought in.
> Also shipping time will be reduced due to the fact that I have had to switch to Priority mail vs. First class. This will stop the "lost" and "returned" problems I have had to deal with in the past.
> ...


I would be interested if you did a tuning vid on single cam bow also. I tried to hit your link but got 404 not found.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

ATB said:


> I would be interested if you did a tuning vid on single cam bow also. I tried to hit your link but got 404 not found.


I will look into that link problem.

If I was a SOLO cam man I would gladly do it. As I have not had much luck in shooting them therefore, I am not the "source" to be getting your information from. I may look into learning about them more but, as of right now I do not know enough to lay out a true tuning video on them.

Is it just me or is it super easy to pull past the wall on the Mathews, or many other single cams, resulting in a high shot? I hear the new Martins have a solid draw stop but have not seen one yet.
Don't get me wrong Mathews are a great bow, I just could not shoot them as accurately as a Dual/Hybrid/Binary.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Only 20 left*

20 LEFT!!!!​

Get them while they last.


----------



## duswalk (Mar 1, 2007)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> 20 LEFT!!!!​
> 
> Get them while they last.


Just ordered mine. The Pro at the shop and I went over my katera with a fine tooth comb today and found that the bow was out of tune... I am hoping this DVD will help him teach me how to tune it... Cant wait to watch it!


----------



## mskrecek (Apr 10, 2006)

Ordered mine today. Always hoping to learn more when it comes to maximizing performance and efficiency out of a bow. Thanks


----------



## HoytMN (Apr 7, 2008)

Got mine in the mail today and watched it this evening. Good job indeed. I've only been shooting bow since last October and it helped me in many ways, even simple stuff that is good to know. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

HoytMN said:


> Got mine in the mail today and watched it this evening. Good job indeed. I've only been shooting bow since last October and it helped me in many ways, even simple stuff that is good to know.
> 
> Thanks again.


Glad I could help.


----------



## denden9 (Sep 19, 2004)

Got my dvd yesterday great job.


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm in !!!:set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Received my DVD a few days ago. Excellent job documenting the bench tuning and creep tuning of a hybrid cam system. My Vectrix is dialed in perfectly now. 

Great job Hoyt Thompson


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

eyedoc said:


> Received my DVD a few days ago. Excellent job documenting the bench tuning and creep tuning of a hybrid cam system. My Vectrix is dialed in perfectly now.
> 
> Great job Hoyt Thompson


i am happy to hear that you guys liked it.

I would like to make another DVD but the hunting season is coming soon and i just do not have time to do another.


----------



## mskrecek (Apr 10, 2006)

I ordered the dvd last weekend (12th/13th) and received it today here in Alberta, Canada. Very fast shipping. I can't wait to watch it this evening. Thanks again.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Let me know how you liked it and if I can help in any way let me know.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Also guys I have found a spindle about half full of discs that I thought were already gone so the disc count is back up some. 
Will update you on the amount later.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

*Another Update!*

I have recounted the stock I have and there are 80 discs left.

I am also looking for a local place to get my supplies from so that no matter when if soeone wants this DVD I will be able to get it to them.

So as Always...
Never Fear...Hoyt Thompson is Here!!!!​


----------



## SCbowhunterspbg (Aug 11, 2006)

Just placed my order looking forward to arrival.


----------



## Bushy402 (Nov 6, 2005)

Payment Sent! Free Bump!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Ok I got a few orders placed that will be shipped on Saturday so there is still time to get in on this batch. All orders placed by 9AM Saturday morning Eastern time will go out on Saturday in this batch. Don't wait till the last minute if you are wanting one.

As always, I may ship during the week but all orders I have will ship on Wednesdays and Saturdays.


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

Can't wait to test my new bow to see how it spec's out.... Thanks for the info !!!


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Just sent payment via Pay Pal.



Thanks
DW


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Yep I have about 8 orders from wednesday till now that will go out tomorrow. Here is a list by the city destination:

Spartanburg, SC
Eugene, OR
Collinsville, IL
Vancouver, WA
Valley, NE
Ringgold, VA
Saint Joe, IN
Coronation Alberta

Remember if you want in on this shipment have you payment to me by 9 AM eastern time and I will get it in there for you.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Update last minute change.

To be on tomorrows shipment you will need to place your order by midnight tonight. I have to be some where at 8AM.
Sorry for the change.


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hoyt Thompson,

I couldn't find a price on this thread or the website until I checked out with paypal. You might want to state the price before the check out stage on the website and on here (maybe it is but I didn't see it in the first few posts). Also, I would suggest giving your website a plug or two throughout the thread and possibly in your signature (if rules permit). Just a couple minor suggestions. I just ordered one and I am looking forward to watching it!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Yeah It is in this thread in places and Used to be on the first order page.

Prices are as follows:
USA 15.00 TYD 
Canada 20.00 TYD
International 25.00 TYD

All orders are Priority Mail

Come see me and my webpage that I am slowly putting together at www.tigermountainarchery.com


----------



## prosales1 (May 17, 2008)

*Bow tuning dvd*

Just order my dvd today-per paypal!:moose2:


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

Just sent you payment


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Just getting a shipment ready and thought I would let people know that I am changing the days I ship from 2 days a week to 3 days a week.
Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.
This will get the orders going out faster and now that I have a small stash built back up I can get them out quicker.

Anyway any order placed and paid for before 8 PM tonight will go out tomorrow.
[email protected]***.***
[email protected]**.***
[email protected]*******.***
[email protected]*****.***

Your orders are ready to ship and will go out tomorrow.:wink:

http://tigermountainarchery.com/order.html


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Getting tomorrows order together and thought I would post a reminder for those that would like it shipped out tomorrow. Have you order in by ( tonight.

Thanks

Order going out so far are going to these cities:
Linden, CA
Pittsfield, VT
East Bridgewater, MA

Thanks for the orders guys and I hope you enjoy the DVD!


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

Unlike some other tuning DVD available on this site you have been more then helpful in all your communications to us buyers.

THANK YOU I APPRECIATE YOUR SERVICE AND CUSTOMER CONCERN.
YOU SIR ARE A PROFESSIONAL!
Deer16pt


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

deer16pt said:


> Unlike some other tuning DVD available on this site you have been more then helpful in all your communications to us buyers.
> 
> THANK YOU I APPRECIATE YOUR SERVICE AND CUSTOMER CONCERN.
> YOU SIR ARE A PROFESSIONAL!
> Deer16pt


Sorry to hear of your troubles but I am glad i can help.

Thinkng of doing another DVD in the near future. I am thinking I would just pick up where I left off and make a series out of it.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Getting tomorrows order together and thought I would post a reminder for those that would like it shipped out tomorrow. Have you order in by ( tonight.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## BigL (Jun 3, 2004)

Just placed an order. I was wonder do you cover the various tuning methods? I know what paper and walk back tuning is but what is French tuning?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Just sent you some funds as well, looking forward to checking out the DVD!


----------



## Redbarren (Mar 22, 2005)

*I give it an A*

Hoyt thompson, 
I've never tuned my bows but have been studying to do so. I've read Javi's tuning methods just to get my head around hybrid cam tuning, but still with that I was unsure not having hands on. Your DVD was exactly what I was looking for. Your presentation was very logical, smooth flowing, concise and I appreciate your disposition. Thank you very much

The 2nd day after reviewing your DVD twice I went ahead and purchased a bow press.

All the best,
Redbarren


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Redbarren said:


> Hoyt thompson,
> I've never tuned my bows but have been studying to do so. I've read Javi's tuning methods just to get my head around hybrid cam tuning, but still with that I was unsure not having hands on. Your DVD was exactly what I was looking for. Your presentation was very logical, smooth flowing, concise and I appreciate your disposition. Thank you very much
> 
> The 2nd day after reviewing your DVD twice I went ahead and purchased a bow press.
> ...


Glad you liked the DVD 
Sorry It made you go buy a bowpress...this will be the beginning of a long and evpensive hobby. :wink:


----------



## Redbarren (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank goodness it's the only hobby I have...

Redbarren


----------



## prosales1 (May 17, 2008)

*Dvd*

Just wanted to let you know, I recieved my DVD in the mail today.:becky:

Thanks Again!


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Got my DVD yesterday. It only took a few days to arrive, Thanx!
I need to watch it again and try to take it all in. I like your method of measuring tiller, and your tip on setting up a whisker biscuit.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Well my thread got moved to here.

So we will carry on here in the cams, strings modules and limbs section.

I have 4 going out tomorrow and there is still time to get in on tomorrows shipment.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

really do not feel the thread belongs here and going to leave a link for the original thread in the classified section.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=692435

It has been a good thread just in the wrong place.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> really do not feel the thread belongs here and going to leave a link for the original thread in the classified section.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=692435
> 
> It has been a good thread just in the wrong place.


Sorry about the confusion, but after discussion, we've decided to move it back to the tuning forum and leave your redirect to the trading thread in classifieds. For info and to purchase the tuning DVD, please visit Hoyt's link in the previous post. :cheers:


----------

